# Surgery for patellar luxation



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I brought Jasper to a new vet yesterday to discuss his dental work but I also wanted additional opinions on his kneecap issues. 

I have been paying very close attention to how Jasper moves recently. Since he was a young and active pup (he is now 7), he had the tendency to lift up his back leg that was graded/rated a 2. He still does this some of the time, but it is not frequent. He is able to run, especially to the kitchen, or when it is time to go outside. Sometimes he sites instead of standing, but he will stand on a hard surface (kitchen floor) for 30 minutes if he thinks food might drop on the floor. The movements of his back legs in general seem somewhat stiff. When the vet assessed him yesterday, he reminded me that some smaller dogs can get buy without having the surgery. Yesterday, Jasper's kneecap was mostly out of place on the examination table (in his left leg), but he was on a slippery surface, and his movements were not normal. He was very, very anxious being there (more anxious than I have ever seen him), and he was only comfortable when I was holding him.

For anyone who has had this surgery done on their dog, can you please tell me when you knew it was time, and also what the recovery process looked like? 

Right now, he is living with my parents. I wouldn't be able to do the surgery on him until winter break, so I can watch over him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you don't get a reply from twyla here send her a PM. She has dealt with knee surgery and probably knows more about those issues than any other currently active member.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> If you don't get a reply from twyla here send her a PM. She has dealt with knee surgery and probably knows more about those issues than any other currently active member.


I did reply to a P.M.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dogs4Life said:


> I brought Jasper to a new vet yesterday to discuss his dental work but I also wanted additional opinions on his kneecap issues.
> 
> I have been paying very close attention to how Jasper moves recently. Since he was a young and active pup (he is now 7), he had the tendency to lift up his back leg that was graded/rated a 2. He still does this some of the time, but it is not frequent. He is able to run, especially to the kitchen, or when it is time to go outside. Sometimes he sites instead of standing, but he will stand on a hard surface (kitchen floor) for 30 minutes if he thinks food might drop on the floor. The movements of his back legs in general seem somewhat stiff. When the vet assessed him yesterday, he reminded me that some smaller dogs can get buy without having the surgery. Yesterday, Jasper's kneecap was mostly out of place on the examination table (in his left leg), but he was on a slippery surface, and his movements were not normal. He was very, very anxious being there (more anxious than I have ever seen him), and he was only comfortable when I was holding him.
> 
> ...


I know it's difficult not to have a firm answer.

Below is an explanation
Luxation means out of place or dislocation

_Grade l. Animals in this group have a patella that can be luxated manually but returns to its normal position within the trochlear groove when released.

Grade 2. This group includes animals in whom the patella can be luxated manually or those animals in whom stifle flexion with or without internal rotation of the tibia will cause luxation of the patella. The patella once luxated remains so until it is replaced manually.

Grade 3. In this group of animals the patella remains luxated most of the time. It can be reduced manually but will reluxate when the manual pressure of reduction is removed.

Grade 4. In this group of animals the patella will be luxated all the time and manual reduction of the patella within the groove will be impossible even with the leg in full extension.

Grades l and 2 represent luxations of the recurrent type, while grades 3 and 4 represent the permanent type.
_

Having a dog with a luxating patella sucks, because it's a waiting game. With smaller dogs it's less of an issue according to my vet because they are lighter in weight and can get along just fine on three legs, basically compensating for the bum knee.

Generally surgery isn't done until the knee is permanently locked out of place, Grade 3 or better..
Beatrice had luxating patella surgery done at 16 month at a grade 3, because she ruptured her cruciate ligament it made sense to repair both her knee and the torn ligament at the same time otherwise the Veterinary Orthopedic Surgeon would have waited to do the Patella surgery.

The second knee required three consults over the next 1 1/2 yrs with the surgeon and a lengthy report from me that supported the need for surgery. Even though Beatrice's was graded a "4"
Beatrice didn't run, she wouldn't jump up or down off of furniture, she couldn't walk outside for more than a ten minutes before sitting down and refusing to move, she could no longer go up and down stairs. 
Basically she didn't run and play or behave like a 3 year old dog. So she had the surgery.

Beatrice at 4yrs old has damaged the unrepaired ligament in her right leg so eventually that will need surgery.

What can help Jasper is making sure the bottom of his feet are shaved to prevent slipping on the slick surfaced floors, texted socks or booties may help as well.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Twyla and I have talked by PM. If other member have experiences, I was hoping they would share that information as well. The vet I switched him over to is a good vet, but there was no definite answer from him as to whether or not Jasper should have this surgery now. I also have read information online. I am asking for personal experiences as well.

Thanks for adding the above information, Twyla.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Veterinary Orthopedic Surgeon might have a better answer.

I am sorry that you and Jasper are going through this, there are a few other member here that had Patella surgery on their dogs but they are not regulars.

If you search the forum you'll find my posts regarding Luxating patella surgery and at least three others.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Our Maltese/Poodle mix had the surgery for LP, but it was years ago, so I don't really remember the details. I would take twyla's advice and consult with an orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't have any advice on surgery, but a few things to mention for the meantime.

I had a spell a few years back (maybe when Rocky was 5) where Rocky's patella kept luxating and I would manually have to pop it back into place - he was a borderline/low grade 2. At the time he was quite over weight which was putting a lot of extra pressure on his joints.

I put him on a glucosamine/chondroitin supplement, which made a huge difference for us. He was on that until last year (8yo). He's now down to a mostly healthy weight and I have removed the supplement without adverse effects. 

Not sure if that supplement has been suggested by your vet as an aide, but just an idea.

My friend who does dog sports also suggested looking up some conditioning exercises to strengthen the muscles. Sit to a kick-back stand was one that she suggested.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't have a lot of time, but when my tiny pom (about 3 pounds at the time) fell awkwardly off the couch he wretched his knees out of place (previously my vet had felt that his knees looked quite good). Both loosened but the one was really bad and definitely causing him pain when it popped out and in.
He had surgery done by a specialist vet and probably a good year and a half or so later that knee is definitely much tighter than the other knee that did not have surgery. He has no issues running around or jumping (even doing agility), so I have not done surgery on the other knee. He is almost 3 yrs old currently.


----------

